

Facebook launches Actions, driving social into everything - sirteno
http://www.theequitykicker.com/2012/01/19/facebook-launches-actions-driving-social-into-everything/

======
daniellockard
What I do like about this:

* Cool shit like listening to Spotify with someone, and the time syncs up with them (supposedly)

What I dislike:

* Most of the time when I click on a friends linked news article it asks me to read it through the websites Social Reader Facebook App... I'm looking at you Washington Post.

